# Offical Howloween Party Thread



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Howloween, everyone !!!:wavey:
This is the thread you've been waiting for !!!
I am starting this early for the people who can't make it during the party.
The party will begin at Noon PST and run until 3:00 PM
Judging won't be until 5:00, so you can still enter even if you missed the party !!
There will be 3 contests:
#1 Best Costume - you can enter multiple dogs from one picture. Just include names of pet and the outfit they are wearing, so I know who is who

#2 Best group photo -This means more than one being in the pic, human, dog , cat, horse, vole, whatever. Please include names again

#3 Best scene- This would be a Halloween scene you have set up. It doesn't have to include pets, but can.

You can enter just one picture for all 3 contests if applies. Just label well.
There will be some awards for other things, best pumpkin, best effort... that kind of thing. So show us your Howloween spirit and post your pics!!

I will be posting pics of Jordan and Rose but they are NOT in any of the contests.
You can begin posting now if you can't make the party!

Here are the prizes:


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

*Abby - My pretty Daisey!*


----------



## Jaspersmomma (May 22, 2013)

Jasper is Tigerriffic!


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Group shot from a party last Saturday at my girls breeder.









Left to right it's Lily, me and Luna. It's not costumes or anything, but it is a group shot.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Can we enter more than once if the dogs have a costume change?


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's Chester in his main costume


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gabby & Jazz










and an equally unimpressed Sassy cat


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Here's Sammy in his first ever Halloween costume


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner the vet  



Tanner && Baxter ( ruff ruff )


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Do they have to be dressed up for the group photo? 


Tanner && Baxter ( ruff ruff )


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Allan's Girl said:


> Can we enter more than once if the dogs have a costume change?


Sure, the more the merrier !!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am having problems attaching pictures, I hope it works soon!

Love all the costume, so far!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*Here are my superheroes...*

And they did a really good job sitting for their close-up! 

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:

From left, Wonderwoman (aka Bella), Princess Leia (Tess), and Batman (Tucker).


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Heres Neeko ...







Neeko







Neeko







Neeko







Neeko







Neeko

Neeko & Molson sporting their trick or treat bags...








My three pumpkins I did for my daughters baby shower...































Neeko in the cemetery(scenery pic)

And another scenery pic ::


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, everyone has such great pics!! 

I"ll try to get one of Ranger shortly...just need to head home first!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Lennon was not Happy about the lifeguard part but Erica did her best to sport a two piece bathing suit!!!!
We wanted to go to the beach but her hips have been bothering her.

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Group photo entry - Bailey and Emma

The girls finally caught that nasty grimlin last night. This is what's left!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Witchy Jordan


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Great pictures you guys!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*The pirates!!*

Bae Lee Boo and Keeper too!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

costume contest entry - Bailey


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

costume contest enrty - Bailey


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

costume contest entry - Emma


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Just playing around while we wait for Rose. (She's having a bath
The sweater is what she is wearing tonight Trick or Treating.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

*Happy Howloween!!!

Joy (the tiger) and Charlie (the lion)







Charlie







*


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Loving everyones photos so far  Brilliant costumes, they all look amazing!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the most he would allow... And only for the time it took to take the picture 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

group photo entry - Bailey and Emma


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max. We learned that Max really does not want to wear a costume.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey I am resubmitting this photo of Bailey. It was too small and you could not really see her glasses.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Great entries!!!!!!! It'll be SUPER HARD to pick a winner.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

This is so much fun! I love all the cute costumes. Thank you so much, Susan Marie, for this wonderful distraction. Hugs!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha! I was so engrossed in getting the girls pictures taken and uploading them, looking at all the cool pictures and costumes, that I didn't realize it is 1:30. I haven't showered or cleaned my house, and I'm still in my pajamas! This really is a good party, lol


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's a few pictures of Nelson in his costumes.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

This is my favorite one of Nelson!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Allan's Girl said:


> Hey I am resubmitting this photo of Bailey. It was too small and you could not really see her glasses.


Bailey looks like quite the distinguished gentleman!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Callie is a beautiful pink crayon...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max. We learned that Max really does not want to wear a costume.


 
I totally understand, he tried!!!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda is a lion this year!  Maybe not too happy about it though!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Just love, love these!!





*SM- THIS IS SO MUCH FUN!! THANKS SO MUCH!!*


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

There are so many great costumes. I smiled through every page!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Group photo submission - Bailey and Emma

The sign says it all


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Allan's Girl said:


> Hahahahahahaha! I was so engrossed in getting the girls pictures taken and uploading them, looking at all the cool pictures and costumes, that I didn't realize it is 1:30. I haven't showered or cleaned my house, and I'm still in my pajamas! This really is a good party, lol


The same happened to me! I am really having a good time!

Thank you so much for this wonderful idea!!! 

Have fun!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Not submitting for the contest, just for fun.

Avast ye my hearties, hand over all your treats to me or walk the plank!










Oh look, a bird. Carry on...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko heading out trick or treating w his new friend..


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Nash666 said:


> Neeko heading out trick or treating w his new friend..
> 
> View attachment 286425


Where did you get that bag? That's so cute. Do they normally get dog treats or is it just for looks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

He already got 3 treats in there!!! Got two of these bags from the dollar store..


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Nash666 said:


> He already got 3 treats in there!!! Got two of these bags from the dollar store..


Ugh. I never find cool stuff like that. Lol send me one next time you find one pulzzzzzee I'll pay you  <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well we still have about 10 more outfits to go, but I thought I'd post what we have so far. The girls are being soooo good.
Hippie Chicks
Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf
Red Riding J takes care of that mean ol' wolf !!
Pirate Girls
Butterfly J


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> Well we still have about 10 more outfits to go, but I thought I'd post what we have so far. The girls are being soooo good.
> Hippie Chicks
> Red Riding Hood and the Big Bad Wolf
> Red Riding J takes care of that mean ol' wolf !!
> ...


You always have the best dressed dogs! I'm jealous


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> Not submitting for the contest, just for fun.
> 
> Avast ye my hearties, hand over all your treats to me or walk the plank!
> 
> ...


Super cute costume!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

This is great. Thanks everyone. You made my day.. Great costumes and beautiful dogs.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

We are busy handing out candy in the rain. I'll post them as soon as I get a break but probably won't get in time for contest. Loving the pics!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

ssacres said:


> This is great. Thanks everyone. You made my day.. Great costumes and beautiful dogs.


My thoughts exactly  I am always late to the party and this one is well worth it. You all are GReat.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just signing on, I missed the party but loved seeing all the great costumes!
We don't get Trick or Treaters so Halloween is a non-event at our house. I did put a Halloween bandana on Hank today...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

All the dogs look wonderful, a huge thank you to SM for arranging the Howloween celebrations, you've put alot of smiles on faces all over the world x


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the Pics are great. Thanks for the smiles. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Halloween. Roxy's disgusted))))


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Trick or Treating Dogs*

Saw this youtube today... Happy Halloween Everyone :wave:


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Chef Mako whipping up some grub!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Now were handing out the candy!!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Rrrrr pirate Max!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

A group photo of Chef Mako and pirate Max


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona could use a few more pirates to add to the crew, your chef will sure come in handy too!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

The doctor will stay on call


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Nash666 said:


> Now were handing out the candy!!
> 
> View attachment 286585


This is adorable. Nice Halloween setting


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is Ticket and me dressed as "SuperGirl".


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Ticket dressed as a cat.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

My clowns


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Wow*

What a party !! There are still 40 more minutes to submit pics for the contest. If you can't make it in time, post anyway we love seeing them. Thanks everyone, loved it all. Some very talented and creative people out there !!:wave:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just stopped in to say everyone's costumes are great, thank you for the much needed smile!


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

My daughter, son and Miss Maya as Yoda 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

MrsKuhn said:


> Ugh. I never find cool stuff like that. Lol send me one next time you find one pulzzzzzee I'll pay you  <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Will do..I go there every week, ill se if they have any leftovers...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Mom passed out over 500 pieces of candy to many kids in the rain. We were very patient and just looked out the window so we wouldn't get all wet. Here are the pics our mom took of us before all the kids started coming. We just turned off our porch light.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fannin and his best friend Desmond went as their own super heroes 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Finally, some of Ranger as....


CAPTAIN AMERICA!!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

MrsKuhn said:


> Ugh. I never find cool stuff like that. Lol send me one next time you find one pulzzzzzee I'll pay you  <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Will do..I go there every week, ill se if they have any leftovers...


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Batman has yet to arrive, so no group shot...yet!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

AND Ranger's package came in the mail today!!!

We're thrilled!! He's wearing his beautiful bandana and is in love with his new toy. (It's also his first new toy in months. Like since January...I'm such a mean mom  )

Anyway, pics!!

Ranger was so excited about the toy, I had to convince him to come back into the room to get the cookies. He kept leaving, worried I was going to take it away from him...oh, and the two pics where he has it in his mouth? The first one he was all, "yay, toy." The second one, he'd just realized it squeaks!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Group. Tanner, Baxter && Gavin 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great party Susan Marie! I really wish that I could have joined in earlier. Some great costumes everybody!! Unfortunately, Maddie's crashed. She would have been a cute butterfly.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am having a problem with the judges...they can't pick


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Tell Jordan to pick one....whatever picture makes her tail wag more.....


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So many good ones!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am having a problem with the judges...they can't pick


I would say defer to Rose but her her head was ripped off by Jordan


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Regardless of who wins, it has been an awesome party! I have had the best day all year! Thank you soooooo much Susan Marie!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYBODY!!!

I've got to be quite as for the first ever I've got no candy...in my defense I've yet to see any trick or treaters for the last twelve years. Should someone show up I'll have to come up with something...hmmm...maybe some smoked trout.

Your pictures are all wonderful! Talk about creative, I had no idea you could dress a golden in so many different fantastic costumes. Thank you for all the smiles. Susan Marie you throw one heck of a party!!!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Doesn't matter...they all are winners! Bestest Howloween Party Ever! Thanks Susan Marie!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

They're crashed & I'm smiling. Thank you so much.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> I would say defer to Rose but her her head was ripped off by Jordan


Jordan hated that wolf head. Rose wins the prize in our house for wearing it.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

This was the best Halloween party we have ever had and Max's first with his forever home!!! Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Loved seeing all the pups dressed up  <3


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

This has been such an exciting day, we are definitely all winners today. .this took my mind off all my stress that is my every day life..I'm sure others will agree, smiles all around. .thanks Susan Marie for helping us forget our troubles. . This nite has been priceless for sure, it should definitely be an annual event. ..


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, Max may not have liked wearing a costume, but he likes trick or treaters a lot.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Ollie's six shooters didn't arrive today. He was going to be a sheriff. It's OK. They cancelled Halloween in Nashville because of high winds, rain, and possible tornadoes. Rescheduled for tomorrow night.

Ollie AKA 'Count Barkula' (Katie saw the camera and went under the bed LOL)


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

This is Chesters relaxing outfit, he says green compliments his gold...


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

*This is Zuca as Cujo.*








That's the only costume she will wear. Great pictures! I really enjoyed the parade of costumes.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This was fun! Nothing quite like a bit of silliness to get one's mind off all the "stuff" that goes in in life! Thank you to Susan Marie and all who posted costume pictures. 

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

'Count Chesterula'


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you Auntie Susan Marie, that was such fun...but now Im zausted... Zzzzz ' x


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I third lauding Susan Marie for all the fun


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

OK I need help. We have narrowed it to three in each category. Can you please PM me your votes??
I will keep voting open until noon tomorrow.
This was just so hard, everyone's a winner in my opinion!!

Best Costume
Tanner the Vet - MrsKuhn
Charlie the Lion - T-Joy
Nelson the Clown - 2dogsandagrrl

Best Group
Emma and Bailey, Witch and Butterfly- Allan's Girl
Neeko and Molson - Nash666
Maya as Yoda and family - dmrichard2001

Best Scene
Mist -Gabby, Jazz and Sassy cat
Nash666-Neeko and Molson
Cathy's Gunner- Honey and Gunner


----------



## EvaDog (Jun 16, 2013)

It looks like it is too late, but here are a couple Halloween pics of Eva anyway. We thought they were too cute to resist posting them. Enjoy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

EvaDog said:


> It looks like it is too late, but here are a couple Halloween pics of Eva anyway. We thought they were too cute to resist posting them. Enjoy!


Too cute, thanks for posting. I like the kitty in the background :


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

"Mumble ... mumble ... whisper ... mumble ... review .. mumble ... whisper ...."

Judges conferring on the winners


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie in her tiger disguise.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Had a good time  Leave you with this, believe it fits.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

*Batman!*

The caped crusader arrived a little later than planned...but he arrived! Apparently he had to run a gauntlet to avoid the little beasties that he's terrified of when he had to go from house to car, then car to house...little beasties are terrifying every day of the year, especially when they're dressed up and filled to the brim with candy!!

Without further ado, I give you the Dynamic Duo...

CAPTAIN AMERICA AND BATMAN!!! TOGETHER AT LAST...

Oh, and the last pic is Ranger, who jumped up onto my bed for some reason and brought his little orange doggie (who we're calling "snoggie") to bed. 5 seconds after this pic, ranger passed out with snoggie tucked into his chest.

Sadly, Snoggie's squeaker is deceased.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Well that has definitely brightened up a dull and dreary Friday morning. I have a vision in my head of all the dogs thinking yesterday thing - "Uh oh it's THAT time of year again, best to humour our mums and dads"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I voted but it was really hard. I wanted to write in Jordan and Fiona! They both looked great!!!! Thanks again Susan Marie!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I like the real tigers, jasper, and maddie.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sent in my votes, wasn't easy....hope you got them !!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't get a chance to look at this thread until this morning--great costumes, everyone! And thanks for brightening everyone's Halloween, Susan Marie!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The Winners are :

*
Best Costume
Charlie the Lion - T-Joy

Best Group - Tie between
Emma and Bailey, Witch and Butterfly- Allan's Girl
Maya as Yoda and family - dmrichard2001

Best Scene
Nash666-Neeko and Molson

Please PM your addresses so I can send you your prizes :


*


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> The Winners are :
> 
> *
> Best Costume
> ...


Congrats winners!!!!! 

Thank you SM & J for all the fun <3  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! Such a fun time!! Best Halloween I've had in years


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What fun! Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations, it was lots of fun for all of us!


----------



## BJoy (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all!!! Hug to all doggies!!!

I wanted the pup to be baseball player or violinist, but mom made a model from him hahaha

Here it is a winner Charlie "zoolander" Lion


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG we can not believe it!!!! 

Charlie is the winner 

We are so proud of him. As soon as I red this I grabbed him even though he was sleeping and kissed him. I said: "my love you have to wear this costume again in the name of your new Glory!" and he said to me with his funny sleepy eyes :" OMG these humans are crazy, nooooo Charlie wear that thing again no way:yuck: !!!! Jooooy help meeeeee!!!"and he ran away

Thank you for this second Halloween in the States. First for the person who got that wonderful and funny idea and than to all the others who really, REALLY made our day yesterday and made that this Howloween is the best we had. We were so happy yesterday, forgetting about all troubles and worries of the current life by being with whole our souls with you guys! 

You are the best!!!! And our Golden Angels are ALL the WINNERS! They are all so precious and unique! 

We love you all and hope that this is just the beginning of the great fun that we are going to share together. 

God bless our Golden babies and our families !

Love & Light 

CARPE DIEM


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my, Bailey and Emma feel very honored! They said all of the dogs and their costumes were soooo awesome! They say it was great to hear mommy and daddy giggling, laughing, ooing, and awing over all the great photos. 

Thank you to every one who participated! We really had a blast!:You_Rock_

I just want to say thank you again to Susan Marie for putting this party together! You created a bright and shining spot in what has been a very stressful and gloomy year  we now have good memories to carry with us! 

Can I get a three cheers for Susan Marie?

Hip hip hooray! Hip hip hooray! Hip hip hooray! :You_Rock_:


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Hip hip hooray, hip hip Hooray, hip hip hooray... Awoooooe ( Tanner and Baxter ) ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Hip Hip Hooray!! Hip Hip Hooray!! Hip Hip Hooray!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Thank you Susan Marie 
*


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Susan Marie, thanks for such a fun romp! And congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats to all the winners! Special thanks again to Susan Marie and Jordan!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko & molson say thank you, thank you for winning..they are quite excited..they had a great time, got lots of treats for posing so good..we can't wait til next year. .congrats to the other winners!!! What a fun time. ..


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Even though I missed the whole thing....this thread brought a MUCH needed smile to my face and some laugh out loud moments too! Thank you to Susan Marie for organizing it and for everyone else who makes this community great


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Jane and Katie dressed up as a wizard and a witch. I FINALLY got a picture of Katie LOL 

Jane as the Wizard with a Black Cat:










Katie as a Witch:










Jane, Katie and Ollie (Ollie gnawing on his new Howloween toy )


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank You Susan Marie for all you do, for everyone here, all year! Bless You, you are an angel in my book!


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

This was such a fun thread! Getting to see everyone dressing up their babies. <3


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

This was such a cool thread!!! Thanks Susan Marie...put a big smile on my face. Congrats to all the winners!! Everyone's pictures were fun to look at.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

It was so much fun!! SM, you and J are totally awesome! So blessed to have you in our lives!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Packing up decorations and costumes and PRIZES today , they should go out in the mail tomorrow. The best Cyber party ever !! Thank you all for coming, even the lurkers  My face actually hurt from smiling and laughing so much. What a great bunch of people!!!!
Between Grandma and Aunties and a Fairy God Mother, Jordan was spoiled big time and she loved every minute !!
If it seems we were a little overboard with Halloween this year it's true. It's my favorite holiday and last year I completely missed it. Not only that, I was away from Jordan for the first and only time and was in the hospital !!:yuck::yuck::yuck:
So when I found out that with J's warts, we were going to miss it AGAIN, I was so upset. But you guys all made it better than ever, I will be forever grateful :You_Rock_
Now I only wish my house didn't look like the party had really been here, dogs and all  !!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Susan Marie, I think you and Jordan should be Party Planners. You throw the Best Cyber Parties, THANKS!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Susan Marie, I think you and Jordan should be Party Planners. You throw the Best Cyber Parties, THANKS!!!!


*Couldn't agree more!!!!!*​


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

bob dylan said:


> susan marie, i think you and jordan should be party planners. You throw the best cyber parties, thanks!!!!


we agree too!!!

Thank you again and have a nice day !!! 

Love & light


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Susan Marie =


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys, Charlie has just received his prize and he is very happy and thankful for everything 

This is the picture of him with his prize:




LOVE AND LIGHT to our precious organizer Susan Marie!!! We love you!!! :--heart: 

All the Best from all of us :smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

It really was a great cyber party! Definitely one to remember as it was Sammy's first halloween


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just had time to go through the thread! So adorable...I am very impressed by the dogs that allow to be dressed up! 
Didge and Kelly will have nothing to do with that!!! They did love watching the children at the door though.

Great party!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

SM, my two are still playing with their stuffies. I was a little worried at first because I thought they would tear them apart. They love to just carry them around and occasionally Gunner will toss his in the air. They are so cute! Thanks again.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Mine love their stuffies as well!!! Thanks, they arrived yesterday....Neeko also has been gentle, he throws his up in the air  as well!!! Great party, great time, great group of friends.....until next year........::


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Kids were quiet so I went to look.....*









Loving their Halloween Toys...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Had to post this, Neeko fell asleep, chewing on his toy...:


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Neeko is too cute!!! I wish him so many years of health and happiness with his loved ones <3 

Love & Light to all of you


----------

